# fu**ing Test Flu



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Keep getting it a few days after jabbing, can't train can't even eat, stuck in bed for 3-4 days at a time

no point in the cycle at this rate might just abandon it

help!?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

shockmaster said:


> Keep getting it a few days after jabbing, can't train can't even eat, stuck in bed for 3-4 days at a time
> 
> no point in the cycle at this rate might just abandon it
> 
> help!?


 Bacteria can cause it, adjusting to a new ester/hormone, spikes in estrogen, high bp, infection a few reasons for the flu. You know you have it when you want to sleep all day and you feel exhausted. Try an A.I and see if that helps.

You could always switch to another lab and see if its the labs gear causing it. I never get "Test Flu".


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Colin said:


> Bacteria can cause it, adjusting to a new ester/hormone, spikes in estrogen, high bp, infection a few reasons for the flu. You know you have it when you want to sleep all day and you feel exhausted. Try an A.I and see if that helps.
> 
> You could always switch to another lab and see if its the labs gear causing it. I never get "Test Flu".


 definitely sleeping all day and feeling exhausted!

yeah mate on dbol so BP is higher than usual, already on aromasin 25mg every 3rd day


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Only had it once but it knocked me for six!!! Took a good 3 or 4 days to get over it!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Vit C by the shed load.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

this happened to me but ONLY when i was using infinitis ultra test 375, as soon as I switched test I stopped getting ill. I think it may have been due to the Ethyl Oleate and me not getting on well with it.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sounds like bad gear to me..


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

If I do over a gram of test in one sitting I get flu like symptoms but usually only lasts for half a day or so.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

A good multi vit will help with test flu as well as *a lot* of other things. Look into Solgar.


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

shockmaster said:


> *definitely sleeping all day and feeling exhausted!*
> 
> yeah mate on dbol so BP is higher than usual, already on aromasin 25mg every 3rd day


 Dbol makes me feel tired as f**k.

Something to consider other than the test causing you problems


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Never had test flu tbh


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Grunz said:


> Dbol makes me feel tired as f**k.
> 
> Something to consider other than the test causing you problems


 Yep

Only energetic through workout

Best


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Happened to me me twice, each time I have thrown the vial out and it has fixed itself within a few days.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

It's got nothing to do with bacteria. I can't be bothered to explain why but anyone saying that should be ignored entirely.

Test flu isn't that well understood - but none of the current thinking is so far given in the thread. OP search on the site for what a guy (mod?) called dltv had to say about it. He knew his stuff. Allergic reactions to carrier oils are not unusual.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

It's nasty test flu! I've had it two or three times but with me it starts a few hours after and lasts about 24 hrs head ache high temp but shivering cold aching all over. It's a weird one is test flu I read somewhere vit c is good for it. It's your immune system going into over drive bcs of hormone spikes or as stated contaminated gear


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> It's nasty test flu! I've had it two or three times but with me it starts a few hours after and lasts about 24 hrs head ache high temp but shivering cold aching all over. It's a weird one is test flu I read somewhere vit c is good for it. It's your immune system going into over drive bcs of hormone spikes or as stated contaminated gear


 If it was "contaminated" it would not resolve itself in the timeframes you are suggesting. And unless you are suggesting it's a blood born infection (which would not resolve itself and would put you in hospital) it would at first stages be localised and would develop symptoms in the area of injection. What makes you think contamination caused this?


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Happened to me me twice, each time I have thrown the vial out and it has fixed itself within a few days.
> 
> Just my 2c.


 ill try and help with the time frame of the current test flu i had

1st day; could feel my throat go a bit sore, so kind of guess it was coming on but could still go gym

2nd day; gym in the morning, few hours later on in the day fully kicked in, high temp, felt like vomming, head ache

3rd day; feel as if its eased off strangely.. woke at 6am gave the gym a miss, slept again at like 9 til midday and felt okay

4th day; although still feeling groggy im happy its not been as long or as bad as other cases. feel like i could get the gym but still be weak as f**k


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

shockmaster said:


> ill try and help with the time frame of the current test flu i had
> 
> 1st day; could feel my throat go a bit sore, so kind of guess it was coming on but could still go gym
> 
> ...


 As above then, it sounds more like an allergic reaction to the carrier oil.

My experiance was common flu like symptoms, it stopped when I switched vials. Lab will remain unamed because I can't be f**ked with an argument, have used them since and have been fine.

You are experiencing allergy symptoms, I would look into a lab with a different carrier oil as stated. Should sort you out.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Happened to me me twice, each time I have thrown the vial out and it has fixed itself within a few days.
> 
> Just my 2c.


 I wish my vial would fix itself.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> I wish my vial would fix itself.


 :lol:

Still on the morphine?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Still on the morphine?


 Yeaaaaaaaa baby :lol:

though they are sending me home later 

but with codeine and tramadol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Yeaaaaaaaa baby :lol:
> 
> though they are sending me home later
> 
> but with codeine and tramadol


 At least you get to take the drugs home with you. :lol:

Get well soon mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Copied from another site(don't think the link is allowed on here).

"Test Flu" - What it is and what to do

All of us at one time or another has experienced "Test Flu" in our cycles. I want to give some insight to educate the community and give some possible remedies in helping relieve the symptoms. So you can get the most out of your cycle.

First, what is "Test Flu"? It is not an official diagnosis that a physician would label, but a term that is associated with the flu because of the similarity of symptoms. The symptoms have a rapid onset. Often starts with the onset of low grade fever, headache, fatigue, and body aches. Not in that exact order or even all the symptoms listed may occur. Listed below are a few symptoms you may be experiencing:
• fever (low grade)
• severe aches and pains in the joints and muscles
• generalized weakness
• fatigue
• headache
• dry cough
• sore throat and watery discharge from your nose

"Test Flu" varies from individual to individual based on their immune system. It's the intercorelation between your immune system and your endocrine. If you overload one then the other responds unfavorably. It's your body's auto immune response to the foreign substance that has entered your body and caused and influx of hormones. Your body sees the large increase as foreign and tries to get rid of it. Triggering an inflammatory response and raising you metabolism. Once your body builds its resistance to it, the symptoms relieve or even resolve. This usually takes a week or so.

"Test Flu" doesn't necessarily mean your gear is dirty or that it's good to go either. That's more of an urban legend than truth.

Generally, the "Test Flu" is far more common with the short ester preparations like propionate. If you are using TestE then maybe consider to change to Test Cyp
A good rule of thumb is the shorter the carboxylic acid chain, then the greater degree of possible tissue irritation that can trigger the auto immune response. The reason being is these esters are acids, so they cause a localized reaction that the body reacts in a common defensive fashion and thus creating the "Test Flu"

Now this not always the case in every person because please remember we are all engineered differently. So everyone reacts differently to different things.

So what can we do to help to prevent or even reduce the symptoms in the meantime?
My OTC remedy is Vitamin C 4000mg in two split doses (2000mg in AM , 2000mg in PM) a day and Zinc 100mg in two split doses (50mg in AM, 50mg in PM) for a week and drop the dosages in half until symptoms subside. Drink plenty of water to ensure hydration which will also aid in recovery.

I hope this information was useful and helped the community


----------

